# Buster Douglas vs. Muhammad Ali



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 7, 2016)

As a continuation of the thread Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket, the new challenge is Mike Tyson vs. Sugar Ray Leonard, which starts the second round.

Vote for one of them here: Have your say: Buster Douglas vs. Muhammad Ali

Also, here is the current bracket if you want to see what's up next: Martialtalk Boxing Tournament -  Challonge


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hmm wonder who'll win this one lol


----------



## Tames D (Sep 7, 2016)

The one hit wonder?


----------



## Steve (Sep 7, 2016)

Buster with the upset!!!


----------



## Buka (Sep 7, 2016)

Steve said:


> Buster with the upset!!!



And Don King brings us the rematch! And, of course, the much anticipated deciding third fight!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 12, 2016)

Buster Douglas won 4-3!
Ill post the next one up in a couple minutes.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 12, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Buster Douglas won 4-3!
> Ill post the next one up in a couple minutes.


----------



## Buka (Sep 12, 2016)

That's just nuts.


----------



## Steve (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes!!!!!!   Buiuuuuuuuuuuuuusterrr.  Douuuuuuuuuuuuglas.  Douglas.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 12, 2016)

Steve called it!


----------

